# Dim sum?



## nicklord1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can i use wheat starch or potatoe flour in  dim sum dough preparation.

Thanks


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 5, 2009)

As the late great Curley would say - Sointently!

see below
Dim Sum Wrappers - Ming.com


----------



## nicklord1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi thanks for the link may i ask what the wrappers look like. I am finding that dimsum is a cusine all to its own.

I made dimsum   at the weekend  using  water boiling and cold ,  plain flour and oil and they were nice. But i am looking out for the best type of  wrapper.

Thanks  for your time


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 6, 2009)

Dim-Sum is such a varied type of cuisine - containing myriad different
'creations' of differing incredients and tastes that it approaches
impossibility to completely define.

Where do you live? The only way to fully experience the impossibe complexity of Dim Sum is in a concentrated Chinese community.

I am fortunate to be wedded to a Cantonese woman who has introduced me and led me through the intricies of Dim Sum.

Dim Sum wrappers (not used in all dim sum dishes) can be made of wheat, rice, starch, beancurd.


----------



## nicklord1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 6, 2009)

I never heard of Dim Sum being a singular dish.  It's a banquet of dishes -- all small ones

Please explain what you know as "Dim Sum."  I'm very curious.


----------



## nicklord1 (Apr 7, 2009)

its a collection of dumplings with diff fillings which are served  at breakfast or lunch


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 7, 2009)

nicklord1 said:


> its a collection of dumplings with diff fillings which are served at breakfast or lunch


 
Nick - it is much much more than just dumplings with
different fillings.
It is braised chicken feet, steamed pork ribs, flavored rice 'congee',
tripe stew and more and more - each restaurant may make its'
own unique dim sum and often does.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 7, 2009)

nicklord1 said:


> its a collection of dumplings with diff fillings which are served at breakfast or lunch


 
curious where you learned that definition.  As Mike said, dim sum does include dumplings, but is so very much more!

Altho I by no means consider Wikipedia the authority, there is a decent basic definition of Dim Sum here to get you started on the right track.


----------



## nicklord1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for opening my eyes   , i love all cuisines with flavour so do feel to send me  all the info on dim sum  and related  cusine to me . If you want PM and ill tell you my email address so we can correspond.

What does  dim sum literally mean


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 7, 2009)

nicklord1 said:


> Thanks for opening my eyes , i love all cuisines with flavour so do feel to send me all the info on dim sum and related cusine to me . If you want PM and ill tell you my email address so we can correspond.
> 
> What does dim sum literally mean


 
It might be broadly interpreted as 'touching the heart'

See this Dim sum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shalinee (Jul 10, 2009)

Dim Sum means 'touch the heart'. So when we go for dim sum, the food touches our heart because they look great and taste great. On top of that when we go with our family or friends, we touch each others hearts when we enjoy the dim sum together.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi shalinee i see your from the uk where do you go to get dim sum , cheers


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 10, 2009)

Shalinee, I have to say I love dim sum. The only issue I have is that I don't eat pork and most the dim sum atleast here in US that you get has pork in it.  

I was in London last week and I had the best (not the most authentic but definitely the most creative) dim sum.  It was at a restaurant in Central London called Hakkasan.  Actually most of the food there was amazing but the vegetarian and sea food dim sum was something my husband and I enjoyed the  most.  When I go back to London I am going to pay a visit to Hakkasan again.  

If there are other places that serve good dim sum in U.K. I would love to know as well since I do go there often.


----------



## shalinee (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dim Sum - to get and to eat*

If you stay in bigger cities, usually there are Chinese supermarkets. Most of them sell frozen dim sum. They are uncooked. Just follow the instructions to cook them. It's cheap when you buy and cook them yourself. In fact most Chinese restaurants use the frozen ones. 

But if you are travelling, then you have no choice but to go to the Chinese restaurants. I seldom go to restaurants for dim sum because they are expensive and sometimes not very nice. I try to make a few types if I like to eat. I have not tried any in London yet though I travel there quite often. When I'm in London, I like to go for Malaysian food  or Chinese roasted duck rice.


----------

